# Ladies, is that your real hair???



## R.J. (Dec 7, 2011)

Omg, I truly hate this question! Is that your real hair? It's on my real head isn't it? What difference does it make if it's real or not? If you like it just say so. Please help me understand what folks are gonna do with the information once they learn if ones hair is real or fake. Would they like it any less one way or the other? Also if it is fake then what's the purpose of wearing it if you constantly have to admit that it's not real?

UGH! Can anyone relate????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

R.J. said:


> Omg, I truly hate this question! Is that your real hair? It's on my real head isn't it? What difference does it make if it's real or not? If you like it just say so. Please help me understand what folks are gonna do with the information once they learn if ones hair is real or fake. Would they like it any less one way or the other? Also if it is fake then what's the purpose of wearing it if you constantly have to admit that it's not real?
> 
> UGH! Can anyone relate????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep... i get that quite often. I have natural blond hair... but I do steak it sometimes for high lights. My answer is always yes.. after I pull on it to show that it will not come off. 

People ask the stupidest question.

I have an adopted son. When he was small people used to ask me what the difference was between parenting one's natural child and an adopted child.... after a while I came up with the response that finally shut up anyone who asked the question... "Well from what I can tell, the only difference is the stupid questions people ask about adopted chidren." :rofl:

Yep.. .shut them up.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

:scratchhead: I've never been asked this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> :scratchhead: I've never been asked this.


Well, is your hair real?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Well, is your hair real?


LOL ...!

okay the color has a little assistance these days, but otherwise, yes.


----------



## R.J. (Dec 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Well, is your hair real?


Hahaha. LMAO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## R.J. (Dec 7, 2011)

I hate the question because it isn't relevant. And you know some are asking just to be bold. In some cases folks just really want to know (why I don't know), but in other cases folks are being haters. They probably are jealous of how nice your hair is & it would make them feel better to know that it isn't natural. Lol. Just sayin'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

The hair is real but the color(s) aren't. I like to be creative when it comes to my hair color.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

The only time I was ever really offended by the question was when one [email protected] asked me to prove it. He really thought that was a great pick-up line. I accidentally stepped on his foot with my spike heel as I got up to leave.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah the hair is real. The hair color not so much.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What they REALLY want to know is does the carpet match the drapes. They don't care about what's covering your skull, that's for sure.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL! I get asked the same question almost every time I go out. I have fairly long, THICK, curly hair. It's now dyed the color it was when I was a teenager. But, yeah, it's my real hair! The other question I get asked a lot is, "Do you have a weave?" And finally I have people asking who does my hair. And it's always women asking. It's really entertaining when my daughter goes out with me--our hair looks very similar. Only people ask to touch hers...and she is 18. Strange!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

2 answers come to mind...yes its real..cant you see it..!!?? and, yes it mine, i went to the store an bought it..it belongs to me...ergo, its mine..

people always ask me if mine is real...i dont see how its any different or special looking, its usually straight, unless i wash it, then its crazy for a few days...i also color my hair.

they ask if they can touch it, then ask me if/or what im mixed with...am i indian...white...mexican...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't get it. I've never, ever been asked this.

(my answer: Yup, real not the color though)

Am I just missing out on all the odd people here...is that it I don't have the real hair askers in my town? Maybe it's because most of them are in their retirement years and don't want to draw attention to their own heads with a question like that.

I've been asked if my tattoos are real. I'll reach out and let them try to rub it off and chuckle while their doing it. LOL (one on my left wrist).

See:


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are some cool tats. Do they actually say anything? :scratchhead:

My hair is black on the sides, blonde on top. Makes for some interesting conversation..especially with kids. "Does it grow in that way?". I always laugh. I usually get the line "It takes guts to wear your hair like that." Yeah, I guess so. I like it. It reflects my dual personality type. 

No one ever tries to touch my hair. Maybe it's because I look like I'll punch them if they do. Look but don't touch. I once had some guy go to touch my stomach when I was pregnant and I asked him if he wanted me to shove my fist up his nose or down his throat? He backed away very quickly. :rofl:


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, they do. The top one is three characters (top is man, to the right is marriage or coupled and left beside it is woman). The one to the right of the three "coupled" together is Respect, under that in the middle is Love and the one to the left is Strength. It's in a circular pattern because without these things the marriage is not strong.

You need to respect yourself and your spouse in order to love them and your love and respect strengthens yourself, your spouse and your marriage. Goes in a circle. It falls apart without the others (hence the circle is broken).

This is Kanji in the tattoo world (these are actually a mix of Japanese and Chinese text - the three coupled together are Chinese text and the other three bigger ones are Japanese - all verified as well).

All 6 of my tattoos have meaning and significance. My tattoos are very important to me as they display my life in living, breathing art form.

Here's another one of mine : A Celtic Life Tree



And the one over my heart (It is Ohm from the Buddhist chant : Ohm Pade Madre Uhm or "The sound of life" aka the path to enlightenment)


----------

